# Engine Brackets



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

What color are the brackets on the '66 389 4bbl:

PCV vent hose bracket
Heater Hose Bracket
Fuel line bracket
Brake Booster Braket
Etc


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe they are all semi-gloss black.


----------



## dakuhns (Nov 13, 2008)

*Bracket color*

I found that the PCV hose bracket is engine color, that's all I found. I'll paint them all Pont blue. Heck with it.

Thanx


----------

